# b2100d telescopic stabilizer [sway bars]



## wedge542 (May 17, 2020)

Anyone know who makes some for the b2100?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't see anything, perhaps a set from a bigger tractor could be modified to fit, or a set from a different brand as you know what your setup looks like.


----------

